# Truball HT?



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Would you guys reccomend the Tru Ball HT as a "begginner" release for me. I have never shot backtension and I want to learn. I thought that the Adjustability would be good. Anyone wana share their opinions. I don't want to buy junk. I want to buy $$$ at first instead of buying 2 BT releases later on.


----------



## HokieNation (Nov 24, 2008)

*Yes*

I started with a Sweet Spot II, but made the move to the HT within a couple of days. For me the way the head on HT is designed you understand how its supposed to be used very quickly. I really like to adjustment range and it is a breeze to draw and let down. Overall a great release I don't think you could go wrong with this one. If you don't like it, you should have no trouble selling on here in the classifieds.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

The nice thing about the HT is the head has a guard preventing your middle finger from pushing the head forward. Which would cause the release to fire before you were ready. The pointer on the head doesn't hurt either.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

the ht is great, but you might want to start out with one with a safety on it truball and carter both make these. carter is the evolution, i cant think of the truball one.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

I would recommend it for sure, if that is the style of release you want. I don't own one, but I have shot the 2 and 3 finger models a fair bit. What I like most about them is how comfortable they feel in your hand. I have shot some of the Carters, Stan's, other Truballs, etc. and none of the others that I have shot felt as good in the hand. Just a well built good quality release.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

*comfortable*

The HT is definitely one of the most comfortable releases I've shot. I like the pointer too. I'd have to agree that if for some reason you didn't like it you could easily get rid of it in the classifieds on here. Definitely a well built release that works well. I've been wanting to get one for a while but just haven't sprung the cash for one yet. My Stans/Scotts work well enough for now.


----------

